# Forum Home Renovation Fences & Screens  Site security - fencing

## Micky013

Hey, 
Just wanted to get some ideas re fencing while renovating. I'm currently renovating a property that I'm not living in and over the past month I've had all the copper stripped on the outside and a bit of graffiti. I'm not up to speed on rates for renting a fence but I'm gonna need it till at least December this year - March next year. There is some temp fencing for sale at the moment (2.4 x 3.3 for $70 neg.) which i have been considering. The other idea was to tie some SL52 reinforcing mesh to the existing steel fence. Price seems to be around $50 for 2.4 x 6. 
What the go for this type of thing as I'm getting seriously pissed off. 
Cheers

----------


## intertd6

Think about using 2.4m star pickets, plain wire & the widest roof mesh available.
regards inter

----------


## Micky013

Awesome - $100 for a 50 meter roll of 1.8 high roof mesh. 
Cheers, sounds like the way to go!

----------


## Micky013

Hey, 
Any idea on the best way to make a gate using the mesh method? 
Or would it be sufficient to just roll it up to open/close? 
Cheers

----------


## melton2

have a read of this before you start erecting the fence.. http://www.workcover.nsw.gov.au/form...ments_4489.pdf 
my mate works for work cover, and he gave me this info before i erected a temp fence... he also told me a story about a kid who was able to climb a temporary fence and then slipped, but his foot got caught and broke his foot whilst hanging up side down, and another one where a dogs head got caught in the mesh... 
in the end i put up the normal temp fencing you see on building sites. i was able to source them brand new on gumtree for about $70 per panel (including base + bracket, i just had to fill the base with concrete to create the weight) i found buying them was going to be way cheaper for me than hiring them.

----------


## Micky013

Yeah i see where your going with that and that fair enough. 
However, I would love it if they guy(s) that ripped off my copper scaled the fence and broke both their legs on the way down....hopefully spending the whole night on the front lawn in 5 degree weather. 
There's some temp fence for sale at the moment but rather than shell out $400 to cover the whole front i might just get two panels - one for the drive way and one for the side. Someone would have to smash a window at the front to break in and i have faith that my neighbors would report such a disturbance. 
cheers

----------

